# My First Knife



## Chris S. (Dec 21, 2015)

Well not entirely, I did buy the blank from woodcraft. It is their spear point blank. Used some leopard wood for handles. Not much shape to the handle but is very comfortable to hold. Learned a lot doing this one have lots to learn after. One thing never though about till end is what do you all use for a finish on the handle? 

I did sand down to far on one side so screw rivit things started to sand away. Next time I will buy some solid rod and use that. Let me know thoughts. Overall pretty happy for my first attempt but any pointers you can give me are always welcome.

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 21, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 21, 2015)

looks good, That's how I did my first knife. I still haven't made my own blade yet. I do have to agree- I prefer solid brass rod over the screw thingies


----------



## Woodman (Dec 21, 2015)

Very nice work. You've made a tool that will be around for decades.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 21, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> looks good, That's how I did my first knife. I still haven't made my own blade yet. I do have to agree- I prefer solid brass rod over the screw thingies


Are the handles epoxied on then or is the brass ....ummmm done like a Chicago screw.....?


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 21, 2015)

That's Dandy !


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 21, 2015)

Nice job Chris!. Be careful - knife making is very addictive Tru-Oil is the the most widely used finish that I'm aware of but there are plenty of others out there that are very effective.


----------



## Chris S. (Dec 21, 2015)

Thanks for info on finish. Handles fully epoxied on and then screw thingies used. Epoxy is primary means of attachment. Roughed up surface of metal and wood to make sure it got a good bite and holds well. 

Thanks for kind words all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## robert flynt (Dec 21, 2015)

If your using the corby fastner, which I like the best because they are screwed together, counter sink the primary hole to within 3/32 inch of going all the way through the scale. This will give you plenty of head, so there is no way to grind (sand) it away. Also if you don't have belt sander you can use a wood rasp and course file to shape the handle before hand sanding. A little more rounding of the handle would be better. Not a bad start though.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 21, 2015)

I know who may have lots of "point"ers. @Tclem has sharpened lots of them.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (Dec 21, 2015)

Better than my first 20. Good job


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 22, 2015)

Great first effort! Don't hear much about leopard wood, bit it turned out nice. I also am getting partial to Tru-Oil for handles. Chuck


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 22, 2015)

I've used truoil, superglue, spray on poly, wipe on poly, wax, epoxy, barcoat, and white glue to finish some pistol grips....
The superglue is a pita.
The epoxy was too messy and a bad idea...
The poly and barcoat weren't bad....
The white glue was a dumb idea...
The wax was too soft...

The truoil worked best.....(for me)

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Chris S. (Dec 22, 2015)

Sounds like I will be buying some truoil for the next one. Might be trying the Briar burl I have coming in for the next one. Without a doubt it is addicting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strider (Dec 22, 2015)

Yeah, we have another one, bitten by the bug... It's an epidemic! I think Nostradamus foresaw the great forum named Woodbarter be renamed to Knifebarter and some nice vases. 
Great knife, that is better than Tclem's 20 hahaha and my first one which resembles an awl rather than a knife. 
Yes, do round it up! A strip of sandpaper will do fast work here. Everything is perfect. You will advance with the conturing of the handle, hands down. Finishing? You have to ask @Molokai, read his thread.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Molokai (Dec 22, 2015)

Tru oil for non oily woods and tung oil for oily ones..... Great first handle......!

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Useful 1


----------



## robert flynt (Dec 22, 2015)

One other thing. Be careful not to overheat those pins when grinding or they will get hot enough to burn the wood around the pins leaving a black ring around them.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 22, 2015)

Man this is great being in this room with all these giants. Makes me want to start making knives!


----------



## Strider (Dec 23, 2015)

robert flynt said:


> One other thing. Be careful not to overheat those pins when grinding or they will get hot enough to burn the wood around the pins leaving a black ring around them.


Or do! They can prove very pretty x)


----------

